# Emergency Preparedness- What would you stockup on?



## CanFightIt (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to do this and besides the obvious, batteries, food, water, flashlight, what else would you need?


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Paper goods. In an emergency there might not be water for washing, so a supply of paper plates and cups as well as plastic silver ware will cme in handy. You will also need a sufficient supply of toilet paper, since that always goes first in emergencies!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

Medications, medical supplies, personal care things like soaps, toothpaste, etc. 
Vitamins. Sunscreen. Lotion, vaseline. 
Plenty of socks and underwear. Good shoes. Warm clothes. Blankets. 
This isn't a need, per se, but I was thinking books to read, maybe puzzles to do, things to keep a person occupied.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A generator is key if you can get one.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SALT. Salt has a multitude of uses, is essential to the human body, and right now it's cheap. I pick up a box (28oz) every couple weeks when we make a trip to the store (0.45). I have iodized and non-iodized. Iodine is also an essential element. Along with all it's benefits, it would also make a great barter item in the event that it was in short supply. I also keep a few 50lb bags of rock salt around. You can't make ice cream without rock salt.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

ALCOHOL 

Just a little bit can help calm frayed nerves... (Ration it tho so no one becomes belligerent)


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Sewing needles and thread. Have plenty of extra for trading.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I also want to get elastic and other sewing things. Fabric, too, is good. Perhaps a few extra zippers for pants, things like that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I would stock up on skills .. then as I learn to use the skills I would then stock up on the items to work with those skills.

I learned to weld - I stocked up on steel and steel fabrication tools

I learned to sew - I have a sewing machine and cloth and buttons, zippers, velcro - and - I know how to make my own patterns to design clothing

I learned to cook - and I stocked up on the food-staples, spices and portable cooking equipment

I learned to build shelters - I stocked up on hammers, nails, axes, saws, rope

I learned to repair electronics - I stocked up on solder, capacitors, resistors, LED's, circuit boards and wires and connectors

To me - learning skills and practicing them with quality tools / equipment is worth more than just stocking up on stuff.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep skills are essential. Hunting, fishing, making fire, sewing and emergency medicine, and hand to hand fighting are the ones I work on the most.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Water Filter*

Don't forget a high quality water filter capable of removing pathogens and particulates down to 1 micron or less.

While chemical sterilization with ordinary Chlorox is fine, a good water filter such as an MSR Mini-Works is great insurance against water-borne diseases.
Mini Works Water Filter

Don't forget some soap to maintain good personal hygiene with that clean water after you've adequately hydrated yourself.

Most casualties requiring personnel to be evac-ed from combat areas are caused by vector borne and water-borne diseases, micro-evils and simple vile crud which you can avoid with proper attention to avoiding exposure to disease organisms, staying well hydrated, avoiding tainted food or drink and keeping wounds clean.

Without your health all that other stuff you have will just leave a well equipped corpse for the people who find you to divide up your gear!


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

If you have small children, candy and gifts for holidays. Chocolate for the ladies in your life (my wife and daughters say chocolate is a vitamin). If you grow a garden and do not save seed, learn how and start.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

All the high quality protein you can afford. (Not TVP) Meats. Lots and lots of meat.

Baking goods after meat. Flour or wheat and a grinder. Yeast, baking powder, baking soda, etc.

LTS dairy. Eggs powder, butter powder, dry milk, dried cheese, sour cream powder, sweet cream powder

High quality oils. Coconut prefereed, lard, extra virgin olive oil.

Sugar & packaged sweets as comfort food. Cocoa.

Beans, lentils, peas, rice to extend the high quality protein in real meat.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Water distillation unit is a most. Some water are is so heavy with minerals that filter lose their effectiveness. Distilling helps remove the the minerals and toxic chemicals that filters will not remove.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Distillation*

Agree distillation is the most effective method. Unfortunately, I know of no of-the-shelf models for home use under $1600. This article describes how to build your own, or if you live in West Virginia ask your local moonshiner...

http://personals.galaxyinternet.net/tunga/WDU.pdf


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a medium cost stove top water distiller: Model 1600 - Distillers - Waterwise


----------



## FuturePrep (Mar 30, 2009)

Two of the most obvious things that haven't yet been mentioned are:

(1) a couple of good knives -- one or more hunting knives and one or more personal defense knives, as well as a sharpening stone;

(2) one or more guns -- a good rifle and/or shotgun, and at least one pistol (more than one for personal defense). And of course as much ammo as you can afford!

I can give some recommendations for these if anyone is interested.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY - note -
food grade if for drinking.
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.)
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item)
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear (Tops & Bottoms)
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty (Great Cooking and Barter Item)
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags (Impossible To Have Too Many).
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake Liquid every 3 to 4 months)
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid) (A MUST)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches. {"Strike Anywhere" preferred.) Boxed, wooden matches will go first
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime.)
45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts
46. Flashlights/LIGHTSTICKS & torches, "No. 76 Dietz" Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (jot down ideas, feelings, experience; Historic Times)
48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)
49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers, etc
50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap (saves a lot of water)
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Reading glasses
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Boy Scout Handbook, / also Leaders Catalog
81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress's
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Livestock


----------



## Glendale (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeez, are you moving 10101?? Haha just kidding, I know it takes alot to be fully prepared and even then whose to say you are actually ready for anything. Prepping is kinda like like parenting.....


----------



## Glendale (Apr 3, 2009)

What is survival-in-a-can??


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some things for consideration.

1. Gasoline and 6. Coleman fuel. Check with your Fire Department. Many communities have storage limits on flammable liquids regardless of its use.
If there is a fire on your property then you can be fined for having to much flammable liquid. If they are on your property and they find out about you will have to get rid of the excess and still face fines. If it does property damage you will be liable for it. 

12 Starter fluid is a convenience. Learn to start charcoal without it. Fire starter chimneys work well as do other methods. I do prefer starting fluid though as it is easier.

13 I have blue seven gallon storage containers designed for water. Clear plastic allows light to enter the water and promotes bacterial growth.

16. See number one!

28. Plastic gas cans are more durable than metal. Also some communities have ordinances against their use.

29. You can’t have too many can not be over emphasized and their uses and practicality are endless

30. Same as in number 29. Determine your daily toilet paper use then pad that amount by 10% to 15%. People often know how much they use but fail to allow for attacks of diarrhea which can be caused to food preparation conditions and stress from the incident you are experiencing.
No matter how meticulous the food handling is bacteria can rare its ugly head.

36. Excellent advice on fire extinguishers. This is one item that is almost always ignored.

44. I have been advising people for years about using an ice chest to help prevent items even non-food items from freezing. 

59. A sewing kit is another item often overlooked. As a disaster specialist with the Red Cross I carried a few with me to give to people. Never went on a disaster without giving out at least one if not several.

68 and 69. Make sure these items are kept away from food clothing bedding and first aid supplies.

94. Sorry, all wine liquor and beer is for my consumption only. Not for barter barter that is just me. I know others will use it for barter.

101. Have a S.A.M.E .weather radio for hazardous weather information. They provide dangerous weather information year round, not just for tornadoes. Keep spare batteries for it on hand too.
102. A Fire/Police scanner can be useful to keep advised on current conditions in you neighborhood or community. A hand-held is good so you can keep it with you at all times. I keep mine on my belt. If there are storm spotters or ham radio operators in your area, find out what frequencies they use and monitor those channels as well.

10101, I am not trying to step on anyone’s toes here. Your list is excellent. I am just trying to add to its quality.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glendale said:


> What is survival-in-a-can??


ThinkGeek :: Survival Kit in a Sardine Can


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

jebrown,

very nice critique*!*


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

One thing I didn't see mentioned (I may have missed it on 10101s list) is a folding shovel (military style that can be used as a shovel, pick, or hoe). Extremely useful item- I keep one in my truck and one w/ my BOB.
And I just remembered something else I keep handy- several of the "space" blankets.

Tim


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I'm in Canada and it snows I find the regular little trench tools pretty useless for digging yourself out of a jam. I have one of these:










I prefer the avalanche shovel because it also collapses and it throws lots of snow or mud in a real hurry.


----------



## Shane (Apr 7, 2009)

*metal match*

I own a couple of 'metal match' tools, and carry one with me whenever I know I will be in a situation where there may arise a need to start a fire. ... They replace the need for matches and there's no worry about getting them wet etc. There are a number of different models available on the market and they are very inexpensive. A priceless tool to own, along with a basic understanding of how to build a decent camp fire in the outdoors. They can be easily carried in your pocket. 
... Here's an example:


----------



## littlechickenranchHen (Dec 30, 2008)

Another item to prep is medicines, both prescription and over-the-counter, pain killers, fever reducers, anti-nausea, anti-diarhea, bandaids, ace wraps, cold/hot packs, gauze, tape, bandages in a variety of sizes, alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, oragel, the list can go on and on, but this is a good start. Also, seed to grow feed or feed for all livestock. Plenty of jars and a good canner (both water and pressure, if possible).


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got to get a metal match thing. Those look awesome. I'd probably use it up just playing with it.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

These are great suggestions, folks.

Feminine hygiene products are multi-purpose, too. Maxipads will absorb four times more than your typical guaze.

Here's a few items that are typically hoarded in the event of an emergency.

1. Water Filters/Purifiers: Iodine tablets, charcoal based purifiers, gravity fed purifiers, etc, are ideal. You can also use a solar oven to pasteurize your water. Also, store regular Chlorox to purify your water as well. 
2. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats, Slingshots, etc. Ok. If you're going to store guns, then be sure you have stored at least 1,000 rounds of ammo for each gun. If all heck breaks loose, your ammo supplies will be worth more than your cash! Be sure you know how to use it properly. 
3. Hand-Can openers & hand egg beaters, whisks: If you've relied on these items electrically, be sure you have the skills to get the same task done without the electricity. 
4. Water containers: Only use hard clear plastic. Do not use milk bottles as they break down very quickly. You can live without food for 3 days, but you cannot go very long without water. Store one gallon per day per person. 
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps: Don't forget multiple wicks. Be sure to buy clear oil. You will be happy to have as much of this as is legally possible to store. I store lamps which function on kerosene instead of the more traditional expensive lamp oil. 
6. Cookstoves: such as propane, Coleman, and kerosene. The use of a pressure cooker will help you conserve fuel as it takes less to heat them up and keep them hot. And you'll still end up with very hearth and satisfying meals with them as well. 
7. Vitamins: I'm relieved that such an item is hoarded. Do not underestimate this asset. Due to the lack of serious diseases in our culture so many of them are off our radar, but in an emergency when you are making your meals from what's dead and processed on your shelves, supplementing that food with sheer vitamins is critical. Vitamins C, E, and B are the top of my list. 
8. Hygiene products: such as feminine products, shampoos, toothbrushes and paste, floss, deodorants, and lotions. There is a reusable product called a menstrual cup made from either latex or medical-grade silicon and are sold at THE KEEPER® THE MOON CUP® Manufacturer, Home Office, Distribution Headquarters. Maxipads are multi-purpose as they will absorb 4xs more liquid than guaze. Be sure that you also have baby wipes as you can use them to "bathe" with will conserve your water and your energy. So will anti-bacterial liquids such as Purell. 
9. Backpacks & Duffle bags: in the event that you've got to leave your home and travel with sufficient supplies elsewhere, backpacks are necessary. These are also ideal for a 72 hour kit if you choose to have those handy as well. 
10. Games: such as board games, cards, dice, etc. Many have the foresight to take care of the mental needs of themselves and their loved ones.

More at Items to Hoard


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I just rebuilt my wife's walk in closest and she has a huge horde of feminine hygiene products in there. She also has a massive amount of clothing. I never realized how much until I had to clear out the closet to rebuilt it.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

I think one of the more valuable classes one can take as a prepper is a community college nutrition class and when you're putting up preps, apply what you've learned. All the vitamins in the world won't prevent malnutrition if you're not getting complete proteins, omega 3 and omega 6 oils, and a variety of other minerals. 

It's just another reason to store what you eat and eat what you store as much as possible. While it's true that I have a month's worth of freeze dried foods so I can travel light if necessary, the bulk of my storage is food that I eat every day. Rice, beans, pasta, dry milk, and wheat for bread are cornerstones for me, I also store everything from breakfast bars to fruit juice. I can't store as much of the things with shorter shelf lives, but it allows me to take advantage of sales on my favorite items and when I'm rotating my food properly it gives me a several month heads up if there's a product safety recall. I also invested in a DC freezer that will run on solar without a working inverter so I can easily preserve the bounty of my hunting trips and my garden.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Endurance where did you get the dc freezer....from an rv or boating supplier?


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Look for a Pilot truck stop... or maybe other larger truck stops... they tend to carry 12v appliances for use in Semi-Trucks.


----------



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

*What to put in survival kits*

There is a pretty good list of items to include in your survival kit at Ready.gov - Prepare. Plan. Stay Informed.. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Expeditioner said:


> Endurance where did you get the dc freezer....from an rv or boating supplier?


I just discovered a website dedicated to off-the-grid living. They have 12-volt DC fridges, freezers designed for cottage living. Take a peak through their list of products ..

Energy Alternatives


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You forgot to suggest a stash of bic razors.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 9, 2008)

One thing that hasn't been discussed is the *TYPE* of emergency we are planning for. Are we talking about an end-of-the world apocalypse, earthquake, hurricane, social collapse, war or what? It really depends on where you live and what *REALISTIC* disaster may occur in your area. I doubt if the residents of Florida are too concerned with earthquakes, the folks in Utah are planning for a hurricane any time soon or the good people in Tucumcari New Mexico are loosing sleep worrying about an attack by aliens from Mars.

I live in northeast Texas, about 2 hours from Dallas. Before I moved here in '02 I lived in New Orleans for 13 years. I've also lived in San Francisco, Chicago, Philadelphia and a number of other cities scattered around the country. Each area has it's own disaster scenario that you need to plan for. Aside from a few basics (food, water, shelter, medicine, a way to generate power, clothes, etc for at least a week) that apply to everyone, you need to prepare for the specific disaster most likely to hit a particular location. In New Orleans it was floods and hurricanes while Chicago has extreme cold/blizzard conditions in winter. OTOH, San Francisco has it's well known earthquake problem.

Aside from things that are critical to basic survival like food, water, clothing and shelter, there many items that are going to be VERY helpful to most of us. Communication is something often overlooked until the need arises, then it may be too late. I have a "land line" as well as a cell phone. I also have a notebook (my wife has a laptop) computer that is wifi capable. I can send/receive email, check news, chat and otherwise communicate with the outside world. I have a generator, lots of batteries, spare gasoline for my vehicles and/or the generator and assorted camping supplies and equipment. Actually, my three boys are scouts so much of my "survival" equipment already gets regular use!

Anyway, what someone in northern Canada needs to survive a January blizzard is not going to be what a family from San Diego will need when an earthquake hits or people in Miami need to ride out the next hurricane Andrew. Stock what you need for *YOUR* areas emergencies and the problems you are most likely to encounter. Check the internet, go to the library, talk with your local emergency personnel and see what they plan for. Hope for the best but plan for the worst and 99% of the time you will be well off since 99% of the time your disaster will fall somewhere between the two extremes.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

The core survival items tend to remain the same regardless of the emergency (food, water, shelter, and security). Build your core supply then add for the type of emergencies you think are most likely. 

Who knows if the end of the world is coming........not us humans.........


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got aliens and zombies covered.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Endurance:
Taking a nutrition class can be extremely helpful..
I signed up for a program at a community college that was two semester long.
Over the years it has helped me with the “food fanatics” who show up at a service center or shelter. They think that they are the only one who knows any thing about food. I needed to be on a level playing field with them.
It has also helped over the years I advising people on what to store. Fortunately the class covered special dietary needs. The instructor was Registered Dietitian working in a hospital kitchen
It gives you a better understanding of nutrition for your daily meal planning too.

Rachilders:
Having a land line and a cell phone both increases you odds for obtaining information as does internet access. Just be aware that all three of these systems can go down during severe weather.
Please consider getting a SAME radio and program it for your area. They work plug into home outlet but they also have battery backup.
A tornado struck 2 miles from my house just a couple of weeks ago. The radio provided much needed information on what was going on.
Storm Chasing is a hobby of mine so I talk with other Storm Chasers. They carry a SAME radio with them as a back-up because often times cell phones and wifi will go down in severe weather.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Endurance:
> 
> Please consider getting a SAME radio and program it for your area. They work plug into home outlet but they also have battery backup.


je, is this exactly the same as my weather radio? I had never heard the term SAME until this post. 
If it is, I think every home in America should have one. Don't know if other countries have this system or not, but if they do, then those people need one also. It sounds an alert signal, and I then have to slide a button to hear the message(only thing I do not like about it). The one I have not only has battery back up, but a crank so you can recharge the batteries in an extended power outage.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> I've got to get a metal match thing. Those look awesome. I'd probably use it up just playing with it.


Then get two!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Canadian said:


> You forgot to suggest a stash of bic razors.


Get a straight razor and strop and learn to use them  less space, and will last almost forever. Better shave too.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

CVORNurse
I am not sure about how much you know about my background.
This is my 31st year in disaster education. 22 of those years were with the Red Cross. 
I am still active on a daily basis answering questions such as your which I am happy to do.
Your weather radio is a situation radio that only gets general weather forecasts and updates which can be as much as one hour or more in between updates.
It is for daily forecasts only. Some times you can get watch and warning notification but it can be several minutes late. Since we live in tornado alley we need to know what is going on right now.
The SAME (specific area message encoding) is a weather radio, most of them are made by Midland. You can by them at Wal-Mart and other stores as well as the Midland radio website
Midlandradio.com. I have the WR-100 model they usually run about 29.95 each
They provide weather information that is issued by the National Weather Service on a real time basis This radio is left on 24-7 it has a battery back-up It can be programmed for visual, audio or voice warning It sounds an alarm for eight seconds then issues the watch/warning . I have mine set on voice. Not a real pleasant way to wake up but that is what you want during severe weather. As your might have read in one of my posts we had four tornadoes in my area recently one was under two miles from my house. I took my radio into my storm cellar both times I went into my cellar.
You can program it just for your local area or several areas depending on what you want. 
I agree with you on every home having one but most people don't care. When I first moved to Oklahoma in 1992, I was surprised at how many people here don't actually pay attention to severe weather broadcasts.
You can read up on the SAME radio at:
NOAA Weather Radio SAME Info
This website will give you the SAME codes for Arkansas
NWR Arkansas County Coverage
You can access this website from the first one too.
Locate the city/county nearest to you. The SAME codes are the ones that start with 00.
The issue with the hand cranked radio is that some of them suffer from premature battery failure.
There are several different brands but I am sorry that I can't remember any particular brand, however it has been said that it is a poor quality battery installed on several different brands.
I hope that I answered all of your questions. If you have any more questions about the SAME radio or any other disaster related or tornado preparations please feel free to contact me
This is also for anyone who has any questions too.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

je, thanks for the info. Mine did not have to be programmed, but is normally about a minute ahead of listening to the sheriff's office frequency on our scanner. I am going to look into a SAME radio, because as you said, in a tornadic situation, every second counts.
It just amazes me the people I work with that still don't have anything. Even my family, I am the only one that has a radio.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> It just amazes me the people I work with that still don't have anything. Even my family, I am the only one that has a radio.


Why are you so surprised. many people think the government will be there to help them out. As events over the past 8 years have shown this is simply not the case.

Prep, prep and more prep!!!!!!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Cvornurse
You are welcome, glad I can help. 
At about 7:10 PM DST time the tornado sirens went off. Luckily it was for lowering not even a funnel. We did have some dime sized hail with the storm. I was sitting on my front porch watching the lightning and some extremely loud thunder when a hail stone hit my thigh. It stung pretty good but nothing serious, thank God.
Four funnels about 12 to 15 miles Northeast of me moving away. Still in Garfield County which is where I live. As I write this it is 7:30 PM and the storm has passed. 
One house was struck by lightning but sustained only minor damage.
It is wise to have as many information sources as possible. During the last sstorm that produced a tornado a cople of miles from me I tuned my scanner to the frequency that the local storm spotters use and it was silent. They were on another channel as their primary channel was down.
As for why people don’t prepare, here are some of the excuses I have heard over the last 31 years:
1. It has never happened here
2. It can not or will not happen here.
3. I am too busy with more important things
4. It is a waste of time to prepare.
5. I do not have the money
6. The government will see to my needs, after all I pay taxes.
7. I know I can always go to so and so. That is one prepared family and I know that they will not turn me and my family away. 
8. I don not know what to do to be prepared.
9. Disaster preparedness is only for losers and cowards.
10. God will take care of me because I am a devout Christian.
11. I don’t have enough room for storage.
I have even heard some people remark after Katrina, “I am not worried I am white and my government will not treat white people like that.”
As we know some people are sheeple and will go with whatever flow happens. They are comfortable with this plan. There is a neighbor family that refuses to prepare saying that they will make do with whatever they have on hand. Go figure!
I can not tell you how many times I have heard people exclaim “I didn’t think that it would happen to me.”


----------

